# Another Winter Project



## rhossack (Sep 4, 2015)

Normally I like to take my nice winter months and build a new Bamboo Fly Rod blank for the upcoming fishing season.

This winter it seems I have a special request from the wife since she drug these home. 4 legs from a water stained/soaked table. And she looks at me and said in a sweet voice, "Can you make a small table for me to put beside my reading chair?"

I told her I only needed one leg for that and it wouldn't take much to clean up the leg. She then tells me she has plans for the other 3 legs for later projects and wants the rustic look of the legs as is. She placed against the legs of my lathe so I can't help but see it.







A trip to a friends looking for a piece for a top netted this piece of Spalted Burl Birch an arborist dropped off at his business the day before and he cut the burl up into 1" and 2" slabs...






Birch dries fairly quickly but I accelerate the process by putting it in my old reclaimed Diswhasher that I use as a wood drier.

Plans are to keep the natural edge and I get to have fun filling all the holes ... hmm I just realized I'll grab another smaller piece tomorrow and I can use it as a base.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 11, 2015)

Thats going to be very cool!


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Sounds good. Keep us posted.


----------



## justallan (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## winters98 (Sep 11, 2015)

You blank to bar pour epoxy the top?


----------



## rhossack (Sep 12, 2015)

winters98 said:


> You blank to bar pour epoxy the top?


I'll need to fill the hole in the middle with epoxy and showed the wife some copper brads and stuff I have ... went over like a lead balloon. She wants tiny seashells.

I'll probably end up using one of my Moisture Cure Urethane's as I like them.


----------



## Tony (Sep 12, 2015)

Looking forward to following this! Tony


----------



## winters98 (Sep 12, 2015)

Event consider cut agate?


----------



## rhossack (Sep 12, 2015)

winters98 said:


> Event consider cut agate?


I don't have any but I do have some fire opals


----------

